# .jar datei starten (windows 7)



## Mofi (6. Dez 2009)

huhu ihrs 

ich habe das problem, dass ich (unter meinem ubuntu) aus meinen .class dateien eine .jar erzeugt habe.
ich kann es zwar unter ubuntu und auch unter windows 7 mit der konsole starten, aber ich würd es gerne auch mit einem doppelklick auf die jar datei starten können.

laut meinem windows sind die .jar datein mit "Java(TM) Platform SE binary" verknüpft. aber bei einem doppelklick passiert nix.

muss ich erst die umgebungsvariable setzen? wenn ja wie mach ich das? ich krieg die nicht bearbeitet *seufz*

ich hoffe, ihr versteht mein problem und hoffentlich ist es das richtige forum  (war mir da nicht so sicher)

danke schonmal fürs lesen.


----------



## neurox (7. Dez 2009)

Glücklicherweise benutze ich schon lange kein Windows mehr, aber Dein Problem dürfte wohl für alle Betriebsysteme im Zusammenhang mit Java das selbe sein.

Wenn Du eine JAR-Datei startest, dann muss das mit dem Aufruf

```
java -jar programm.jar
```
erfolgen.

Eine einfache Assoziation mit dem "Programm" Java also der JVM reicht da nicht. Vermutlich liegt Dein Fehler darin, dass der Aufruf bei einem Doppelklick einfach nur 
	
	
	
	





```
java programm.jar
```
 lautet, was natürlich nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (7. Dez 2009)

normalerweise sollte es funktionieren, zumindest wenn es sich um eine RunnableJar handelt,(tut es zumindest bei meinem Win7)


----------

